# Problemi emerge... [FAQ]

## HunterD

Salve a tutti ! IL mio primo post e subito e rompere le *alle    :Wink: 

Ecco il mio problema : ho notato che facendo un " emerge -p world " mi ritrovo queste due voci che non mi piacciono per niente ; la prima sopratutto perchè non mi fà fare l'emerge world ! e la seconda perchè non capisco la ragione del downgrade !  Come posso risolvere ??

[blocks B     ] <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.2-r1)

[ebuild     UD] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.5-r2 [4.3.25]

Ps. Naturalmente nell'emerge -p mi ritrovo anche un [ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.2-r1 [5.8.0-r12]

----------

## b10m

per risolvere l'ebuild DU (Vuole downgradare l'applicazione) basta andare in portage/profiles/package.mask e commentare il package. Attento che devi farlo ogni volta che lanci "emerge sync".

----------

## comio

pui anche creare il file /etc/portage/package.unmask in cui metti il pacchetto/i che vuoi unmaskare... in questo modo non rischi di cancellare le modifiche ad ogni sync.

Ciao

----------

## Dancy

```
emerge world
```

 ricompila tutto il sistema mentre

```
emerge -u world
```

 aggiorna solo i paccheti vecchi senza il downgrade

comunque leggiti http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/portage-user.xml  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *Dancy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge world
> ```
> ...

 

non e' corretto.

emerge -u puo' fare anche un downgrade!!!

emerge -U fa solo upgrade.

Tieni conto che se facendo "-u world" vuole fare un downgrade spesso e' il caso di accontentarlo (ebuilds masked a parte)  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Tieni conto che se facendo "-u world" vuole fare un downgrade spesso e' il caso di accontentarlo (ebuilds masked a parte) 
> 
> 

 

Si, può capitare che un pacchetto venga portato in stato "x86" e, sucessivamente, ci si accorge che qualche cosa non va correttamente e lo si rimette in "~x86", a quel punto chi lo aveva upgradato dovrebbe fare il downgrade.

Confermo che, per aggiornare senza downgradare occorre usare l'opzione -U e non -u di emerge.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il pacchetto [blocks B ] basta dare un

```
# emerge -C ExtUtils-MakeMaker
```

----------

## HunterD

Grazie a tutti per le risposte faccio un pò di prove poi faccio sapere !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dancy

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -u puo' fare anche un downgrade!!!
> 
> emerge -U fa solo upgrade.
> ...

 

Grazie per la correzione!    :Wink: 

----------

## HunterD

Eccomi ancora qui !   :Wink: 

In effetti rileggendomi la documentazione in rete mi sono accorto che le domande che avevo fatto erano abbastanza banali   :Embarassed:   ma ora ho un problema che leggendomi la guida al portage non sono stato in grado di risolvere !! 

Facendo l'upgrade al kde-3.2.1 mi ritrovo tra le dipendenze gli alsa-driver ma avendoli compilati staticamente nel kernel non mi servono !! Che file devo andare a toccare per eliminarli dalle dipendenze ? Sicuramente sarà in /usr/portage/profiles ma prima di fare danni volevo chiedere....

Ps. Qualcuno ha già verificato se con il kde-3.2.1 si risolve il problema con arts e xmms ???

----------

## Peach

 *HunterD wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Facendo l'upgrade al kde-3.2.1 mi ritrovo tra le dipendenze gli alsa-driver ma avendoli compilati staticamente nel kernel non mi servono !! Che file devo andare a toccare per eliminarli dalle dipendenze ? Sicuramente sarà in /usr/portage/profiles ma prima di fare danni volevo chiedere....
> 
> Ps. Qualcuno ha già verificato se con il kde-3.2.1 si risolve il problema con arts e xmms ???

 

Leggendo che hai compilato alsa staticamente nel kernel ho come l'impressione che tu stia usando il kernel 2.6.x  :Rolling Eyes: 

Prova a leggerti questo post recente e vedi se è questo il tuo problema...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=147261

 PS: forse arriverà shev a dirlo, ma una Quick Search nel forum prima di postare potrebbe aiutare molto...  :Wink: 

----------

## HunterD

Eh no ! Io non ho installato gli alsa-driver !! Infatti se faccio un emerge -C alsa-driver mi dice giustamente che non ci sono!! è vero stò usando il 2.6.3 e quello che voglio sapere è dove si trova il file probabilmente da commentare con la lista degli ebuild !! Questo famoso file per caso di riscrive ad ogni sync ?? C'è un modo per togliergli definitivamente ??

----------

## Peach

il file che forse dici tu è il file di world  (il percorso viene ricordato alla fine di man emerge) e viene scritto ad ogni emerge o unmerge di pacchetti... ora a mio parere la soluzione migliore sarebbe quella di "iniettare" il pacchetto... prova a vedere chi è richiede alsa-driver e vedi se qualche ultima versione (magari mascherata) nn la richiede più.

Per farlo ti occorre qualche programmino tipo equery (che, sebbene al momento nn sia ancora programmativamente parlando completo, dovrebbe soppiantare etcat) che fanno parte di app-portage/gentoolkit ,datti una letta all'help page di entrambi e dovresti avere la questione in pugno  :Smile: 

PS: in equery: depgraph; in etcat: belongs/depends

----------

## HunterD

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  prova a vedere chi è richiede alsa-driver e vedi se qualche ultima versione (magari mascherata) nn la richiede più. 

 

Mi sà che non ci sono pacchetti mascherati più recenti visto che stiamo parlando di kde !! Probabilmente alsa è richiesto da arts ( sicuramente per qualcosa di inutile !!! ) e ho già controllato che non c'è niente di più recente !!

----------

